

We've agreed to acquire WhatsApp - edran
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10101272463589561

======
mintplant
Where is the source for that $19 billion figure? I don't see it in the post,
and it sounds ridiculously high to me.

EDIT: For reference, the previous title was "Facebook Buys Whatsapp for 19
Billion Dollars"

EDIT 2: I see now that there's a TechCrunch article [1] claiming a "$16B in
cash and stock" figure. That article cites a regulatory filing [2], which
states:

> options to purchase WhatsApp capital stock will be cancelled in exchange for
> an aggregate of 183,865,778 shares of Parent’s Class A common stock (valued
> at $12 billion based on the average closing price of the six trading days
> preceding February 18, 2014 of $65.2650 per share (“Specified Price”)) and
> $4 billion in cash to existing WhatsApp securityholders, subject to certain
> adjustments such that the cash paid will comprise at least 25% of the
> aggregate transaction consideration. In addition, upon Closing, Parent will
> grant 45,966,444 restricted stock units to WhatsApp employees (valued at $3
> billion based on the Specified Price)

Amazing and somewhat dizzying that it's actually that high.

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/19/facebook-buying-whatsapp-
fo...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/19/facebook-buying-whatsapp-for-16b-in-
cash-and-stock-plus-3b-in-rsus/)

[2]
[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1326801/0001326801140...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1326801/000132680114000010/form8k_2192014.htm)

~~~
edran
Indeed, my bad. I reckon I had Techcrunch' article on the side and I mixed
them up (Boy, the excitement!).

EDIT: The article was from Forbes, not Techcrunch:
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/19/5427332/facebook-is-
buying...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/19/5427332/facebook-is-buying-
whatsapp)

------
smackfu
Funny, there's a missing space between "for" and "Internet.org", and someone
already bought the domain:

[http://forinternet.org/](http://forinternet.org/)

